# Celeste electrical tape?



## masongsp (Apr 30, 2003)

Hey all - I'm trying to secure, and at the same time conceal the wires for my bike computer. Is there such a thing as celeste colored tape like electrical tape? Or maybe even a transparent tape that wouldn't discolor or become brittle within a few months?

If I can't find anything, I'll probably go with either white (less noticeable than black) or blue to match the bartape, lettering, and tires!

Thanks!


----------



## Bianchiguy (Sep 8, 2005)

masongsp said:


> Hey all - I'm trying to secure, and at the same time conceal the wires for my bike computer. Is there such a thing as celeste colored tape like electrical tape? Or maybe even a transparent tape that wouldn't discolor or become brittle within a few months?
> 
> If I can't find anything, I'll probably go with either white (less noticeable than black) or blue to match the bartape, lettering, and tires!
> 
> Thanks!


Check this out. WWW.Bianchiusa.Com. Go to the Store tab and you will find bar tape. $12.00


----------



## masongsp (Apr 30, 2003)

I was looking there just before I posted. Lots of cool stuff!! But, I'm actually looking for something like electrical tape and not bar tape. I want to secure the wires along my frame which is all celeste.


----------



## Bianchiguy (Sep 8, 2005)

masongsp said:


> I was looking there just before I posted. Lots of cool stuff!! But, I'm actually looking for something like electrical tape and not bar tape. I want to secure the wires along my frame which is all celeste.


As far as the true Celeste colour goes, I think that might be the best way to go. Why the need for electrical tape? Use the typicical black tape on the ends?


----------

